# Sulfur Of Flowers + Vaseline= 4-6" of hair growth a month?



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I used MTG, which has sulfur in it and it worked really well!!

The only downside is that some horses may be allergic to the sulfur.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> I used MTG, which has sulfur in it and it worked really well!!
> 
> The only downside is that some horses may be allergic to the sulfur.


Thats what I heard! Did you add more sulfur to MTG? Or did you just use what MTG gave you?

How long did your horse's mane/tail grow within a month?

Lol so many questions.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I just left it as it was.

Well, i used it on her tail and it was shorter than her fetlocks. Over the course of the winter if grew long enough than an 2/3 inches were dragging on the ground (I cut it, but it made the end of her tail thicker)

I also had it loosely braided and bagged so it wasn't dragging in mud.
Also since it was braided, I really didn't have to brush it, just untangle a little with my fingers


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

How short was his tail?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Just above her fetlocks. It was long, but not touching the ground.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I have use MTG for several years now. I use it weekly on all my horses and then braid their mane and tail. All my horses have very long mane and tails. My two year old filly's mane is already hangs down her neck. It is longer than the other colts that is the same age she is. I really think it works. I just hate the way it smells and my horses mane looks terrible all winter. It looks dirty. But the first warm day in Spring, I wash it and I love the look of their healthy manes. I also use coconut oil to make it shine in the Spring and smells great.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Where do you even get sulphur of flowers?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Where do you even get sulphur of flowers?


Thanks for the replies everyone!

You can get it at Amazon. But other people have said you can get it at a store or a pharmacy store. I haven't found it yet. ):






Here is some, I think I'm going to buy it and try it.
I'll post next month to see how fast it grew or if it grew at all!


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Meh, if MTG has sulphur in it, then I don't really think sulphur does a good job for growing out hair... The good results from MTG were outweighed by the bad results, by far.


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

I use MTG weekly, and braid my boy's mane and tail.

However, MTG does stink, and also makes his mane exceptionally dirty (it's white, so it stains it yellow-ish, and attracts a lot of dirt). I just use the MTG on the base of the tail, as well as his mane, I don't pull it through. I then alternate weekly between a spray in conditioner (without silicone in it), or coconut oil (super cheap - find it in your cooking aisle, it's a miracle product), throughout the mane and tail, and braid them both.

I've been doing this for about 6 weeks now I think, and i've already seen about an inch to a half an inch, a lot of top-growth too, and way less brittle and breakage.

... I would imagine the Vaseline would also make the mane exceptionally dirty and prone to attracting all sorts of dust and debris haha.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Aside from the smell, I like MTG. Haven't had any bad effects yet. I've used it once every 1-2 weeks and Caly's mane has grown almost 3 inches in the last 2 1/2 months. I wish I had used it more consistently, but I'm pretty happy with the results I am getting! It's also growing out the short hairs that had been rubbed at the top of her tail. The skin on her tail bone had been pretty dry before I used the MTG; now it doesn't seem as bad as before, which I was told could be part of the reason she was rubbing the top of her tail in the first place. 
I would at least spot test the MTG, if you can borrow some from a friend or find a sample size. Some horses do have allergies to it, so definitely spot test first.


----------

